# Good Fruit



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

In case you might not be aware, I have an affinity for pickle fork shooters. Particularly those made by pawpawsailor. There's just something about them that really makes me happy.
Not to mention the fact that Perry is a gentleman who stands behind and in front of his product. I have several of his shooters and cannot recommend him, or them more highly.
If you find yourself in the market for a down home custom beauty, you just be sure to look him up. They are all top shelf in terms of looks and usability. They are also inherently accurate.
Taste of the tree and see for yourself. Pawpaw fruit is good fruit.

Joe Johnson


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here here Joey, I agree with you 100% The man is a jewel amongst men. Just by reading and watching his posts, you can tell his character, a gentleman and a Godly man. A great guy with a servants heart.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Here here Joey, I agree with you 100% The man is a jewel amongst men. Just by reading and watching his posts, you can tell his character, a gentleman and a Godly man. A great guy with a servants heart.


LIKE.


----------

